# safari trek - any comments



## petesam (Mar 14, 2006)

I am thinking of buying a 1997 safari trek,any comments good & bad would be appreciated


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Very tempting RV for UK/European use. 

However, for long-term use you have no second living area, which could grind in our European climate, and the storage is pretty sparse, as the bed prevents interior lockers at head height and the exterior lockers, bar no more than a couple, are full of gubbins!

The length, for that year (and most years) is much longer than the model numbers convey.

It is no lightweight, either, for the compact size.

Dave


----------

